# Campsite inspiration needed!



## ryguy (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey Guys, I'm currently struggling with figuring out what to do with my campsite and was hoping some of you guys could help me out! I know there's a thread for camp screenshots but I feel like it gets filled with screenshots of people using the event furniture, which I'm not too keen on using (idk why). I often find themes I like but there's only like 4 pieces of the furniture released (like the sweets theme I was going to use but it looked a bit silly with only 4 furniture items). Maybe some of you have used a theme and then added some other random items to tie it together? 

Anyways, I just thought I'd ask to see if some of you could post some screenshots of your non-event campsites to help me out a little!
(If there's already a thread like this please let me know! Like I said I know there's one for screenshots but it gets a little repetitive with the furniture) 
Thanks!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 16, 2018)

These are old pictures but maybe you can get some inspo (I also highly suggest visiting other people's camps for inspiration.)





My "rustic" themed camp area, basically combining things that are red, with things that are wood. I think they make a great pairing and I can use pieces from the natural set, wood set, classic set, yadda yadda yadda.




My "cute" park area. Using some of the plant/yard items as well as lots of the toy/playground items. I think they go together rather nicely.




My red "kitchen" in my camper. Working on expanding slowly as I get money, but I did similar to outside, the red and wood stuff looks nice, and then just the kitchen stuff at the back, might add in some screens when I get a bit more room to separate the kitchen and dining areas.




Cute pink room. I love the cushions with the kotatsu and the wallpaper matches well, I might put in some lovely items once I get it expanded out more to include a bed and make it more into a real ROOM.


----------

